# New Bass Day! (56k=Pay my C.O.D)



## Scott (Apr 12, 2007)

Continued from here

Bass was delivered today. Was hoping it'd get here before I left for work, and luckily, it did. Let's begin shal we?





The box that was left on my door step. UPS guy rang the door bell and left. Good service. 












The Invoice. Noticed marked as gift. (Probably what the seller meant by "I'll cover the customs and taxes )




Cut 'er open and have a look inside to find the case. Looks a little beat....








Looks _pretty_ beat. Not too bad....So far




Hmm....missing a hinge. Not a big deal I suppose. 2 out of 3 ain't bad.




Ok, missing 2 hinges.....ok. 1 out of 3 is pretty bad...Anyway, on to what matters. The bass..




Open the case, to find the beautiful body  




Matching headstock. Also with a nice quilt.








Maple fretboard. Birdseye would be ideal. But this is still very sweet.








Back of neck. In great condition. 




Back of body. Notice the scratch in the bottom right.




Battery included 




The extras that were in the case. Notice he included one of the missing hinges. 




Side view of the body




close up of the body. Some swirl marks. But that's kind of inevitable. 












More side views.




Angled shot going up the fretboard.




And one last close up of the body.


Plugging the bass in, I notice a lot of scratching, so it seems i'll need to clean the pots out. No biggie. I'll do that tonight.

All in all, I'm very pleased. The bass is light as hell! Insanely light even.I think it's safe to say that I friggin stole this. I didn't have to pay anything to UPS, and I got a sweet deal for it on ebay.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! That is beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 12, 2007)

That is hella' sexy


----------



## playstopause (Apr 12, 2007)

Labatt Blue FTW!!!

I mean : really nice bass! Congrats.


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2007)

Blue is the beer of choice


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2007)

I predict NickCormier will need to change his shorts when he sees this.  


Looks badass, dude.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks awesome dude!  

That quilt top is stunning.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 12, 2007)

That freakin rules  

Nice choice!


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't wait for Carvin to finish with my Ruby red flamed bass. Going to be a nice combo.


----------



## Leon (Apr 12, 2007)

pretty hot!


----------



## darren (Apr 12, 2007)

SCHWING! 

Nice.


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow. On the second page already with no derogatory lefty comments


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2007)

scott said:


>


why are the dots on the bottom? 

looks hot dude


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2007)

Huh... Good question.

They're on the top as well. Maybe all the boards are made like that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2007)

They probably make the fretboards all righty then when a lefty order is put in they take one and put dots on the other side too  what cheapasses


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah well. If it gets the bass made quicker to slap on a righty fretboard and redrill new markers, all the power to them. The bottom markers don't affect me any


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice bass man 
I like the way the maple board looks in the side-on shots on top of the blue stained neck.Nice 

Why are you buying all of these basses suddenly dude ?
I thought you were a guitarist


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm a musician. I limit myself to no one instrument 

I also have a keyboard in the background there.

Bass is what I started on, and I guess it's my main instrument. Plus there are no electrics im really interested in at the moment. Trying to resist buying electrics until I get the Bad Horsie back anyway.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 12, 2007)

I actually started on guitar and then went to the bass for a couple of years in the early 90's and back to guitar when i got bored with the bass.
I had one of those Jap Fender Jazz Bass Specials.It was a real nice sounding bass.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 13, 2007)

Freaking Beautiful!! Only one prob, the strings are on the wrong way!!  (j/k I know your a lefty)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice Scott, I guess you can forgive the beaten case.



Scott said:


> Wow. On the second page already with no derogatory lefty comments


 
Ok then: WTF, it's backwards!


----------



## Scott (Apr 13, 2007)

The Beaten case is definately going to get fixed. Only the middle latch works, and it is only loosely hanging on. Carring the bass around in that is a hell of a gamble.

On that note, I prefer gig bags anyway. Make me look cooler


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dig the quilted maple top Scott! Good stuff man, congrats!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful bass, Scott. The color and quilt top is gorgeous. I love that maple fretboard too. I want a Carvin 7 with that finish and fretboard, also right handed.  Congrats!


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2007)

Damn, where have you been man? I'll have my second carvin bass on monday.



Slacker


----------



## Shawn (Apr 28, 2007)

I know, I just remembered that this thread was here and I had totally forgot to post in it too. 

Second bass? Damn. You're going to have quite the collection going on. I need to pick up a nice 6-string bass myself.


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, back home I have a Brice 6 string. The Carvin slays it though. In so many ways...

I ordered the Carvin that is on its way before this popped up on ebay. Not sure if i'll keep the one on the way though. We'll see how different they are I suppose.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 28, 2007)

You should get a Carvin 7. I know it's one of those guitars that i've always wanted. One of these days.


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to get the natural finish one from the in stock, but someone took it already 

Not a big fan of the white one still left there.


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2007)

Fuck! Now there's a fretless lefty 6 string bass on there!


If I don't keep the one that's coming, im exchanging it for that one.


----------



## Michael (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice, that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yeah, I was going to get the natural finish one from the in stock, but someone took it already
> 
> Not a big fan of the white one still left there.



White one? I'll take it.  How much? Any pics of it?


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2007)

The real reason Scott's not moving back down east is that he's got too much shit in Toronto now.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 28, 2007)

Hot! Congratulations, Scott, and fix that hinges, if not the weight it's going to brake the others.


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2007)

darren said:


> The real reason Scott's not moving back down east is that he's got too much shit in Toronto now.



That did cross my mind..

I came here with 2 suitcases and an empty guitar case....


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2007)

Shawn said:


> White one? I'll take it.  How much? Any pics of it?









It belonged to that Hobophobic guy who used to post on here. Not sure why he returned it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 28, 2007)

Wish I could afford one of those Carvin bass's.. They look amazing and im sure they play just as good.. I will be picking up a Schecter elite 5 tho hopefully within the next week or so =] It'll have a nice quilt top so it'll at least look hot.

BTW still dont understand how you all still bitch about me liking blue quilt guitars only while like, The last 3-4 months here, people seem to be picking up lots of blue quilt/maple fretboard guitars. Esp since my next 3 guitars will not even be blue. Kinda hypocritical =[


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2007)

Everyone has to have something. 

I'm a lefty 

Drew's a drunk 

Chris has a small penis 

Jason drinks woman drinks 

Darren points out the negativity 

Naren's a party pooper 

Shannon's a gear whore 

Donnie's a gear whore 

Zimbloth's a gear whore 

You like blue quilts.

Just accept things the way they are


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 28, 2007)

I think I would rather be known as a gear whore or points out negatitvity o-o

instead im just a blue quilt gear whore =[ (with only 2 blue quilts, 1 after next week lol)


----------



## darren (Apr 29, 2007)

It's not so much about what you _have_ it's about what you GAS for... almost everything you talk about buying or building has a blue quilt top. If something doesn't have a blue quilt top, you "settle" for something else.

And i don't point out the negative... i point out the _reality_. It's not my fault the reality is always negative!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)

Scott said:


> It belonged to that Hobophobic guy who used to post on here. Not sure why he returned it.



It's left-handed.  Even so, that is gorgeous!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 29, 2007)

those pups have like 400 pole peices each!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, I always thought that was way too many pole pieces on a pickup.


----------

